# My 5 1/2 Month log



## omegachewy (Feb 15, 2013)

Before I even bother going through the trouble of it. Would anyone be interested in me keeping a log for my 5 1/2 month journey to national? Between now and then i will be doing a tune up show since ive never done aas seriously before.

if so, post what you would like to know and see and i will be sure to include it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2013)

Well sure i would be interested in a log from a person of your age brutha.. Maybe just start out your current stats or measurements  and  once a week kinda toss out what you've been doing gym wise or things you are trying to change and maybe we can add assistance to help.? Wish i was 19.youre lucky and don't even know.. Thanks for asking and I know logs can be pia but once a week is easy aye ? Lol


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 15, 2013)

Of course! Would definitely follow your progress and would appreciate you sharing it here with us

Pics, training, nutrition, etc. Everything you are willing to share openly here would be great!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes  , Record the journey. Be really interesting with you being 19.
You are going to do mens or will you make the cutoff for teen ?
Hope you do it and share the exp. T


----------



## Gj (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah this log would be great to follow. Good luck with it all.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 15, 2013)

I enjoy following other's logs. I find them very interesting.


----------



## Big-John (Feb 15, 2013)

I feel like I can always learn something from others logs. I look forward to it.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 15, 2013)

ok well i will be posting initial pics soon. as a disclaimer, i do all pics in poor lighting so i can place myself in the harshest enviroment so i can really dial in. 

First show- 14 weeks away

5 days total deplete-1900 kcals
2 refeed days- 2800 kcals

with my total weekly caloric deficit, this has me losing two lbs a week.

diet will be composed mainly of eggs, tilapia, shrimp, and turkey for protein
grits, oats, and wheat pasta for carbs

my second jobs is lots of cardio, so only taking on an extra hour of cardio a day. i did two while in school.

will be using aas, rips, dnp, and researching some peps

this will be my first time using ANY of these precontest.

Im not new to dieting, cardio, or getting lean. Im actually in better shape this offseason than i have been before. However, the goal is to get down around 1-2% bodyfat. ive gotten to 4 before and that was natural. See what some chemicals can do.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2013)

Great Omega. Hell I can't even post a pic .no need for you to hit glamour shots at the mall brutha..thanks for doing this..


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 15, 2013)

If someone says log one more time I'm gonna lose it


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Gj (Feb 16, 2013)

Great starting point bro. Look thick. Good leg development already, lat spread looks good.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice calves Omega!
You got a great body despite your age Omega!
I will definitely follow this!

Good luck


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 16, 2013)

You have alot of size for a teen, good luck in your prep I will be following and I think you have a bright future ahead in bodybuilding


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks for the kind words.

I realized i did some math wrong and had to bump up my deplete days to 2100 cals.i almost passed out at work from being so tired. in three days I can feel the lack of water weight gone. 

Im waiting on RDP to get his gear in stock so i can get my cycle. 

This is gonna be a long 5 1/2 months. feel like a truck has hit me already! thank god for coffee, tea, and stimulant pills

*QUESTION* who here has used ECA stack. May want to try it and deciding between that and clen. Thoughts?


----------



## Gj (Feb 16, 2013)

Used both. My coach had me use an eca up till 6wks out, then we added Clen.  Both work, as long as diet is on point the fat will melt off either way.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm jealous as hell.  Just sayin'....


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> I'm jealous as hell.  Just sayin'....



why do you say that


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 16, 2013)

Gj said:


> Used both. My coach had me use an eca up till 6wks out, then we added Clen.  Both work, as long as diet is on point the fat will melt off either way.



sweet. will use those for tuneup show, then DNP befor nationals


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 16, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> Before I even bother going through the trouble of it. Would anyone be interested in me keeping a log for my 5 1/2 month journey to national? Between now and then i will be doing a tune up show since ive never done aas seriously before.
> 
> if so, post what you would like to know and see and i will be sure to include it.



I think it will be a great idea. Plus you look excellent so you can go far. Although I have to add I do think you have jumped on everything abit too soon. I am the last to usually preach cos people should do what they want. But for someone new to gear and 19 I think approx 1.5g of mainly short acting gear, peps and 15IU slin per day is alot considering you have never done aas seriously. Plus don't you compete at natural shows or will you be crossing over?

Don't think I am being harsh cos I think your a top guy it's just your past posts have stood out to me.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 17, 2013)

not preaching at all

1)I am starting a new cycle, about same dosage. Im going to stay on for rest of my life. PCT is harder on your system than simply trt "blasting and cruising" essentially

2) the slin was only preworkout and not doing that now

3)What would be your concern with peps?

4) I *used* to compete naturally. No, I think If someone uses and competes in a natural show, they should have their legs broken and banned from all bodybuilding organizations

In essence, it comes down to this. The winner of teen overall last year made more progress in two years being on gear than i did in 6 years of natural training and it made me so angry that now I want to show this kid and the rest of the bodybuilding community what real hard work, genectics, and chemicals can really do. I dont want that to sound snide, but I know Im better than this kid, he just has a head start.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 17, 2013)

Hammys are up to speed with quads brutha.look great for a teen..
Maybe hit traps twice a week..


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hammys are up to speed with quads brutha.look great for a teen..
> Maybe hit traps twice a week..



LOL thats literally the opposite ive heard from anyone! I think my hams are shit to be honest. Ive been killing them, so thanks for saying that, at least thats working. You think from the crab photo i posted before that traps need work?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 17, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> not preaching at all
> 
> 1)I am starting a new cycle, about same dosage. Im going to stay on for rest of my life. PCT is harder on your system than simply trt "blasting and cruising" essentially
> 
> ...



Sounds good matey. Firstly if you did do cycles I can guarantee you would have ended up blasting and cruising eventually. So your early stance on things is good to see. Many will say you should cycle first for a few years and I get that but in regards to results your way is best and your only gonna do it anyway. I blast and cruise now... saying that come off lots too haha  I don't look back and regret cycling but sure it was always 2 spaces back and feeling like shite for abit.

No concern with peps at all.. I think they are amazing. Although at 19 your last concern should be maximizing your natural gh output.  I merely meant the take everything mentality. Hey I don't compete and look crap compared to many and just started slin and many will say why do you do all you do if you don't even compete. Everyone can do what they want. But at 19 to have tried most things even though you haven't cycled much is a shame in some ways. I think progression in everything is key. Not just throwing the kitchen sink at things.

All I mean is I feel guys should use aas. Progress in dose over years.  Don't get me wrong I don't mean baby dosing and become a pro on 300mg bullshit like you hear. Then later add in gh or peps or both and reach new progression points. The comes the slin etc etc. I think most young ones today just want to take everything they can to make sure.

Thats good to know about the natural thing. You have a good head on your shoulders for 19. I like your honesty... you lay it all out and I appreciate that as the forums are full of bullshitters.

It's good your competitive... go as far as you can. It's good you want to win... but win for you and not to beat someone us. Although if he is a real tit the later is fine


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 17, 2013)

I know and totally agree with you. I honestly don't like what I'm doing. It is totally unlike me. But do you know what its like to want something with every fiber you have? The thought of not going pro to me is not possible. Its illogical, but I think that's where having true passion comes into play. The dude I mentioned was simply a reality kick in the ass for me that I'm behind the game. However, I am doing my damnedest to go about eberyhing the most intellegent way possible. Hence why I do research, post things on here, and always ask questions. 
On a side note, I'm actually doing undergrad right now to then go on to med school for MD in endocrinology, so physiology and hormones are kinda my thing. So I'm not a total idiot...quite. Just about, but not totally


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe its camera angle...but thats ok. Put it this way you are more developed leg wise than most 19 yr olds I've seen...you'll add thickness up top as u age.hit some dumbbell pullovers and suitcase rows .peace..

I'm gonna need you for hgh therapy, Dr, when u graduate.and with discount.thanks!


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Maybe its camera angle...but thats ok. Put it this way you are more developed leg wise than most 19 yr olds I've seen...you'll add thickness up top as u age.hit some dumbbell pullovers and suitcase rows .peace..
> 
> I'm gonna need you for hgh therapy, Dr, when u graduate.and with discount.thanks!



Haha! Naturally. Actually that's the biggest plus about the peps is a PCT from GH. But could you elaborate on the suitecase row?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 17, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> Haha! Naturally. Actually that's the biggest plus about the peps is a PCT from GH. But could you elaborate on the suitecase row?



Check out john meadows video on 8 rowing movements in personal training forum. Good shit..really adds thickness well.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 19, 2013)

I made this same offer on PM, if I can drum up enough of my code used, I will research some more rarely used peps like ACTN3 and whatever else yall may ask for.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 19, 2013)

You're a beast! I do agree about the traps though.. And not sure if its just the pose, but I would try to bring up your anterior delts a bit more too and give a lil fullness to the front of the delt.

But no shit you look great, I'm just nit picking the only lil thing I could see


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 19, 2013)

Anterior delts is something I've really been working on. Actually, over working I think. So I'm really having to experiment around on those. But thanks man. I'm doing what I can!


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 21, 2013)

So far, ten lbs down. Naturally most of its water. Feel pretty good though, somewhat sluggish.

Chemicals are only test p and eq. nothing else unless we want to count some energy pills to help me along.

Would really like to hear from yall about some peps you want tested. If you have the Ergopep news letter, you will have read my article on Hex.


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 23, 2013)

Quick update. IM FLAT! holy moses im so glad i started dieting early seeing as how ive never been an aas getting ready for a show. my metabolism must be through the roof. Ive constantly had to up my carbs to keep from going hypo. I feel like im over eating, but not even full muscles, just making myself able to function!

Clen and hex are in! Administered 2 pumps clen before fasted cardio. Had Carb and protein shake, then lifted. Energy was near zero. Little to no pump. Endurance was shot. This is entirely due to severe deficit. 

I will be trying something I dont think anyone has yet. Will begin researching low dose hex (50mcg) twice a day. Prefasted cardio and before bed for four weeks) By this time, rips should be in. Run those at 2iu a day. Run those alone for four weeks, meanwhile, allowing resensitization of pituitary. Then research the two together. If this combo seems syngergistic, will up the hex.

So far so good. Learning along the way and making modifications the whole time. Will do another pic update in one more week!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

Right on Omega...Thanks for the update.be curious how the hex dosing goes bro


----------



## omegachewy (Feb 27, 2013)

quick update before pics tomorrow. Im down to 191, from 205. Tightened up a WHOLE lot. Im actually a little concerned with how im loosing weight so fast. protein and carbs are at 60g each, fats are like 10g. Strength is fine as long as i have a couple meals in.

Current chems 
500mg EQ
300mg test a
40mcg clen (all i can really handle)
50mcg hex

Clen and hex are morning, with nothing on stomach. will usuallyu wait around 30 min before eating anything. This leaves me feeling super depleted. Followed this today, then had a shake and lifted. Could only go for about 40min before it hurt to move i was so wasted.

Tomorrow I will have last cheat meal. Thinking 2 steak burritos from chipolte.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 5, 2013)

tried to do poor lighting again. actually am pleased for 10 weeks out when in decent lighting, see this and i get pretty pissed. not bad for two weeks of diet though i guess. Cant really do muh about my acne. ive tried scrubs, alcohol, but im lost on what to do.


----------



## Gj (Mar 5, 2013)

Leaning up nicely bro. Try tanning a few times a week for the acne. Tanning clears my skin up.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 5, 2013)

I will when it gets warm, because i dont have enough time to justify paying a fee , so i will have to lie in sun.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 5, 2013)

Time is money so 12 min in a stand up tanner is worth the 5$ twice  a week for me. 
Also pantothenic acid(b5) at 600 mg week works for me as it counteracts the hormonal imbalance and helps metabolize skin oils because its a vital role in coenzymeA production .


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 9, 2013)

my rips are in. less than three weeks! have 5 kits. did 2iu this morining and will again tonight. I did subq. I have a few questions i would like some help with.

1) when should i notice water retention and numbness
2) should i continue subq, or would IM help with abosorbtion.

oh and i forgot to mention, since the rips got here so fast, will run the hex with it.

*FINDINGS* hed *should be* run with ghrh or gh. There were some slight differences with some experimentation using it by itself, but not enough to make it worth while. Sorry to burst the hopeful bubble.


----------



## Gj (Mar 10, 2013)

My last prep I ran rips at 2iu in the morning and 2iu at nigh IM. Water and numbness is all individual but if they're real you'll know it.  Good hgh.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 10, 2013)

third pin of gh and hex, and left hand is constantly tingling now. Will be doing them IM now. was thinking of 4iu for like 3-4 weeks then doing 6. and following a similar pattern.

thanks for reply!


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 12, 2013)

Have noticed now im carrying way more water now and have a belly. Not bloated feeling. My stomuch has always stuck out bc of weak transverse abdominals, but when i diet it doeant usually stick out like thks and just started with rips. Somewhat discouraging to look worse when you take somethimg thats supposed to make you look better.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 12, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> Have noticed now im carrying way more water now and have a belly. Not bloated feeling. My stomuch has always stuck out bc of weak transverse abdominals, but when i diet it doeant usually stick out like thks and just started with rips. Somewhat discouraging to look worse when you take somethimg thats supposed to make you look better.



When you stop them a couple weeks before your show, you'll see the water weight come off quickly.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just saw your thread here.  Got some great size on you.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gj (Mar 12, 2013)

Your body will stabilize more as you keep running the rips and some of the water will come off.  But like didcki27 said if you drop the rips at 2 wks out, if you need to, whatever extra water your holding will come off.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 13, 2013)

I was thinking about upping the dose. I dont have the tingles really at all now. Dumb idea or go until numb is uncomf?


----------



## Gj (Mar 13, 2013)

If you feel good up it.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 13, 2013)

Think ima bump it to 6 a day.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 16, 2013)

so it seems I don't get numbness with gh. so, now don't flame the poster, im going to try something somewhat full retard, but may have some amazing effects.

I am going to start at 6 weeks out, and blast 20iu day, 10 am/pm split, for 4 weeks. so stop 2 weeks out to purge water out. and do this before both shows.

I know this seems probably nuts, but most of yall will says that bc im young. now imagine if I were 30. would you say that same? disregard this and give me some feedback guys!


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 17, 2013)

Did my math wrong. I have to do only 10iu. im very upset but oh well. 

Im gonna start up some cjc no dac and ghrp 2 though which im very excited about because i have to lay of rips until a certain date so i can do the program i have planned.

So now it will be the peps every three hours, not just 3x a day. I loved these before, and those were not the new USA ones, so even more excited.

dude, my strength is not down at all either. its do weird. its dowm maybe 5-10 percent and my carbs are real low. its like the aas and gh have kept my muscle up.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 21, 2013)

so just a mini update. Im back up to around 196-198, holding lots of water on the rips. I would say around 10lb. Very full, but very soft looking. I can def tell the fat loss though already. I can keep carbs super low and feel somewhat human because of all the FFA. will list some basic chem, food, and activity stats

Chemicals
300mg test a
500mg EQ
10iu rips (short time though. Will drop and switch to peps for couple weeks. explain later)

Supplements
6g CLA
600mg Ursolic acid
1g saw palmetto
200mg CoQ10
15g creatine (various types)
preworkout (ACG3 or Pumpfuel most the time, cuz its free)

Activity
Cardio is around an hour per day ED
Weights are 5-6days of week
Second job is rigorous (HVAC), so having to adjust calories

Food
around 30g carbs per meal
60g protein
10-15g fat
Average five meals a day
Sometimes through extra carbs in before and after lifting.

**Explanation-I plan on doing a mini blast of 10iu per day for four weeks until two weeks out from each show. I am using the rest of a kit to where I have enough for plan. The peps are to keep the weightloss up plus I love the better pumps+joint health that I don't feel from the rips. Havent tried these new US ones, so very excited.**


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 27, 2013)

So gh must be how pros blow up bc im 200lbbarely and look pretty good. Very fill, vascular, striations. Abs look like shit, but that's bc my ab bellies are pathetic. Thus far, pretty happy. Will be getting dnp shortly along with upping aas.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for update OC. Like your diligence . Keep pushing forward young brother.Very cool to see your progress. All the bullshit a guy your age could be 
off into. Much respect...   T


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks. I would say im somewhere around 6% some gristle on abs, ass still has some flab, not much though. Id post pics, but water retention makes me look like nothing special.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 27, 2013)

Keep us posted.  Did u drop the slin?


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 27, 2013)

yeah I haven't done slin in a while. was mainly using that during the bulk. my chems are getting ready to change big time though. my dnp came in today. so here is the plan

for first two week (gear should be here around next Friday)
150mg Drost P
150mg NPP
100mg test p
250mg DNP(for one week)
cjc w/o dac+ghrp 2 every 3 hours

drop the test and peps

150 DP
150 NPP
50 Winny
50 Var
500mg DNP (if I can handle it)
10iu rips

two weeks out, drop rips, don't plan on running dnp longer than 15 days. start diuretic (which I have to do more research on the one im getting.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 27, 2013)

i wanted close to 2g aas per week, but only doing 1.6 if i pin EOD. thoughts on this?


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 28, 2013)

Bump for question.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 28, 2013)

Bump the npp/ mast p to 300 each..gtg.. be solid bro..


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 29, 2013)

That's what 7ml of injectable a day. Wow! Gonna have to see if I can get some higher concentrations.


----------



## Keith1569 (Mar 29, 2013)

Dang that's a lot of gear to inject.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 29, 2013)

No shit lol. Will do ed injections to keep volume low so not having such a massive lump. 7 weeks out and still squatting 500. Curious to see what doing a real amount of aas will do. Dnp is next week. I can honestly say this is the only time I've ever been scares to try something.


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this thread!  If you want honest feedback post some more pics along the way!!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 29, 2013)

How's the dnp going dude?


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 29, 2013)

Dnp I start Monday. Im going to a theme park Tuesday, so didn't want to be somewhere I can't ensure adequate hydration and fuckin fall out. I will post pics Sunday.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 29, 2013)

OC   take care with the dnp . Not worried about an overheat but injury possibility. Be cautious with any heavy or low rep stuff. Be the best time to keep high rep range . You should experience a nice strength and size rebound after your run and you get a few days of no dnp . Length of planned run? 
Thanks, T....


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 29, 2013)

from what I read, I wouldn't be able to go heavy if I even wanted to. I will run for as long as I can handle (I have waaaaay more than enough). Im taking it slow, will start around 200-250 for atleast a week to be able to fully assess the effect on me and will increase dose week to week. no longer than a month id imagine, if that long. 

I will also have the gh during this as well, so fat loss should be going at an amazing rate. with all the FFA and dnp using fat, 3% should be a snap.

crazy thing is, I still have another 8 weeks til after first show until nationals


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah your workouts will suck by wednesday.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 30, 2013)

this I feel to be a very newb question, but I figured I may as well ask.

Did rips, went from 189 to 196 in three weeks. Off them now (momentarily) and have hardened up considerably. Im now waking at 198.7 and look better than when I was on the rips. 

Are these results typical. My aas has not changed yet, rips were at ten iu daily. thanks


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 30, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> this I feel to be a very newb question, but I figured I may as well ask.
> 
> Did rips, went from 189 to 196 in three weeks. Off them now (momentarily) and have hardened up considerably. Im now waking at 198.7 and look better than when I was on the rips.
> 
> Are these results typical. My aas has not changed yet, rips were at ten iu daily. thanks



Water weight man. Plus you got up to 10ius a day pretty fast. Usually it'll take a couple of months to get to that dose.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 30, 2013)

that's what I figured. the sibq stuff is gone, but figured IM had yet to leave.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 30, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> that's what I figured. the sibq stuff is gone, but figured IM had yet to leave.



You'll get your diuretics soon man.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 31, 2013)

no big. New products, new effects, new questions to be asked...shit. what were those called again. I have to research them.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 31, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> no big. New products, new effects, new questions to be asked...shit. what were those called again. I have to research them.



I don't remember. Lol. I'll check tomorrow or I'm sure you'll see them by the end of the week.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 31, 2013)

Fo shizzle! Dnp in two days bitches!!!!!!!!


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 1, 2013)

well. what to say about first day of DNP. Its not fun, it doesn't taste good, and does not take 4 days to work. I nearly threw up drinking it, some of the worst tasting stuff ever, even mixed with flavored water. Then, the workout killed me. I still went intense, so not like it was full blast killing me, but deff more tired.

oh yeah, and I didn't heed my friends warning (this one time handling it bc I moved it before and used gloves) didn't use gloves, now my hands, face, and hair are stained yellow. Looks like I have jaundice.

so far...fuck.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 3, 2013)

day 3 of dnp

im hot. sweating most of the time. legs are starting to feel heavy. also started up my rips again. so life kinda sucks right now. doing about 200mg, will be upping it Friday.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 4, 2013)

What's up omega? First time stopping by and I was just looking at you DNP cycle... That shit scares the fuck out of me.  I don't know, just something about the potential for your body to overheat makes me cringe....then again, I have yet to try just about everything.

How does DNP compare with clen for fat loss? That is something I have used.  I'm considering adding some T3 to my presciption synthroid (t4) when it is time to cut.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 5, 2013)

ok so bad news. Ive had to stop the dnp because of a sinus infection. This may sound petty, but at 250mg and went to Kings Dominion yesterday (theme park) I nearly collapsed. The two together are killing me. Im stopping the dnp for this show, ordering some Ergo T3 and will be using this, bc I do not want to play with water retention too much. 

Things ive learned
-always have plenty of water

-allow dnp to build in system

-remember to breathe! this may sound stupid, but when tired, your breathing slows considerably, and with oxygen being pivitol to ATP production, taking a few deep breaths really helps.

-EAT! that day I had only one shake to last me all day, bad move. I then went to applebees and pigged out. I mean bad. And you cant tell because I was so depleted this was abosorbed or burned.

In terms of fat loss, nothing ive used touches this shit. I said I may hold off, but idk, this stuff works amazing. You feel like death, but the results in just 5 days, wow! and I was only doing 250mg. I cant really do clen, the anxiety it gives me is way too intense. Ive only used ergo's and that shit is strong from what ive heard from others who compare it.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 8, 2013)

A buddy of mine sent me a diuretic to try called DITIDE. its a combination of two types of diuretics. Ive taken half a pill yesterday and half today. haven't noticed much, but don't want to rush things. has anyone played with this stuff?


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 9, 2013)

DITIDE? I've heard of Diazide.... I've never used a diuretic, Homon methods that are all natural for drying out plus the thought of cramping up on stage scares the hell out of me.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 12, 2013)

Started T3 yesterday at 25mcg. Im waiting until after may show to restart the dnp. I don't want to play with water retention which is also why ive stopped gh. so here are my questions.

-should I make any diet changes while on T3
-Any max doses to keep in mind
-when should I come off (days /weeks) before show

Other questions
-Im fucking stuck at 200lb, cant drop a pound. have lowered carbs no to 20g per meal. Protein around 60. Fats are low as possible.

-holding water, have that diuretic. run it low dose?

decided to dial back the doses, don't want to dull sensors. really want to remember to take things slow. so heres chems

100mg Drost P EOD
100mg NPP EOD
25mg Var ED
25mg Winny ED
25mcg T3 ED

cardio an hour a day. also averaging 13 hour work days.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 12, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> DITIDE? I've heard of Diazide.... I've never used a diuretic, Homon methods that are all natural for drying out plus the thought of cramping up on stage scares the hell out of me.



Benzthiazide/triamterene

Ditide (Benzthiazide/Triamterene IP) - 4nrx


----------



## Flex2019 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ditide is a generic brand of Dyazide. I use it for every show I do.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 12, 2013)

could you elaborate on protocol? or is that gonna be a trade secrete?


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 13, 2013)

Omega, why not try dropping carbs down so you are pure keto in order to drop some water?  Once you get into ketosis you'll start flushing intracellular water.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 13, 2013)

never tried keto. could you elaborate.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 13, 2013)

Keto is pretty damn simple, especially if you are already dieting successfully.  Just drop the carbs out of every meal.  You can do a cyclic ketogenic diet or timed carb diet whereby you only take in carbs intra and post workout and you will still reap some of the benefit, but you can also create an insulin spike via BCAAs, glutamine and Leucine intra and postworkout.

Since glycogen stores hold water, and glycogen gets replenished through carbs, if you drop the carbs down to get into ketosis you are going to have little water stored within your cells.  You'll piss a lot.

You can buy ketostix dirt cheap at any drug store or walmart.  You piss on them and they change color to tell you if you are in ketosis.  

You will look really flat and it will be tough to get a pump, but you will be hard and grainy, and then before you are getting ready to hit the stage, depending on how you look, you can add carbs in the day before to refill glycogen.  By this time you'll have minimal water and be dry as hell, so when you add in the carbs without drinking water you'll fill up your glycogen so you have nice full muscle bellies but they will be hard and striated, not watery looking.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 13, 2013)

I take you you have a higher fat diet to keep from dieing then? and also, how long would one maintain this zero carb. I have 5 weeks until show.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, my diet tends to have more fats in it, as that is what we found works best for me.  I can do very good with minimal carbs.  Scott Stevenson and John Meadows are similar in nutrition philosophies, so if you are familiar with some of MD diet stuff, it is like that with regard to fats.  

 I'm no prep guru or anything, but you can stay in ketosis for the duration of your prep.  Once you are into ketosis, rather than burning stored carbs for energy, you'll be digging into fat stores and you'll also have the benefit of drying out this way.  Scott has a good drying out strategy on John's website.  You should sign up for it and check it out.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 13, 2013)

have not read into their stuff. Started the no carb thing, axcept for maybe 6 grams that I couldn't really get around. feel fine. t3 and no carbs has me very flat, but much tighter. will keep this up stay flat and ugly, continue to up T3 dose, did 50 and felt no sides. cardio is up, diet down, reps are going up as well. so far so good


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 13, 2013)

DD's keto diet was the first one I tryed years ago . Worked well wt did not drop quickly but I did get leaner rapidly. Did not read back through your posts . 
You've used aldactone or zide? Have been out of the loop for a while .
People don't use potassium sparing diue's as much nowadays? 
Be careful training with any substantial wt when using dnp especially i f you are dryed out . I just could not think straight for long in dark purple(ketosis)
Hate that feeling. Take care and thanks for the post... T


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 13, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> DD's keto diet was the first one I tryed years ago . Worked well wt did not drop quickly but I did get leaner rapidly. Did not read back through your posts .
> You've used aldactone or zide? Have been out of the loop for a while .
> People don't use potassium sparing diue's as much nowadays?
> Be careful training with any substantial wt when using dnp especially i f you are dryed out . I just could not think straight for long in dark purple(ketosis)
> Hate that feeling. Take care and thanks for the post... T



have not started the diuretic because I wanted to see how t3 and no carb would do. stopped dnp bc I got sick (unrelated) so will pick it back up after may, before nationals. trust me, weight is backed way down. I just don't have the energy nor strength for either.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 14, 2013)

199 this morning. dry and much tighter/ Flat indeed, but all in good time

*QUESTION* people who have run t3, ive been taking mine before bed. any issues with this?


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 15, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> 199 this morning. dry and much tighter/ Flat indeed, but all in good time
> 
> *QUESTION* people who have run t3, ive been taking mine before bed. any issues with this?



I am on prescription thyroid meds, take it in the AM about 30-60 min before you eat your first meal.  

You only need to take it once per day and one of the big things to avoid around taking it is calcium supplements or foods high in calcium (if you don't wait about an hour).  Calcium affects efficacy 

I've heard of people also taking doses during the day, but these were "supplemental" doses and they took the majority in the AM.  But that is all anecdotal...I would just do what my doc told me to do with my meds.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 15, 2013)

well shit. will do a low dose tonight and again in the morning then.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 15, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> well shit. will do a low dose tonight and again in the morning then.



You ain't fuckin' around brotha lol


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 15, 2013)

I take 25mcgs about every 4 hours until I thit 150mcgs for the day. I have no problems sleeping.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 15, 2013)

Omega, what competiton are you doing?  I know you are up near my neck of the woods so I'd like to come for the support.

Also, I looked into some of the medical stuff regarding T3 and it is also common practice to split the dose, however many advise not taking in the later afternoon because it has the potential to keep you up.

Synthroid (T4) is the one that should be taken in the AM. Tips for Taking Synthroid


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 15, 2013)

I did 100mcg before bed before and had zero problems sleeping. did 25 last night and 75 this morn before eating, was much more tired than usual.

regarding t4, I don't see the need in supplementing it since its not active and available for metabolization. unless selenium is used to convert it, which it wouldn't for the surpless already floating around.

May show is in Munhall. its by gary udit if you want to look up specifics.
nationals is in Pitts.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 15, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> 199 this morning. dry and much tighter/ Flat indeed, but all in good time
> 
> *QUESTION* people who have run t3, ive been taking mine before bed. any issues with this?



i take both t3/t4 in a.m. as soon as i wake.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 15, 2013)

why t4


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 16, 2013)

Omega's veiny ass arm! Sick bro!


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 16, 2013)

you the man!


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 16, 2013)

You measure those bad boys?  Mighty swole


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 16, 2013)

17 1/2 upper. haven't measured forearms


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 16, 2013)

my friend did this for me. nearly died laughing. pretty awesome. got the color perfect!


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 19, 2013)

well, after 4 days of 25mg dyazide, I have finally lost enough water to look like im dieting. I am actually very very pleased with how I look. especially since this hsow is for fun and I have another...11 weeks til nationals! the people who saw my trap video, I look much crisper now! veins in lower abs and striations in lower back. I think playing around with the chemicals threw me out of wack too much.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking good omega.. glad Atom helps you out ..hard to find good bros like him.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 20, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> You measure those bad boys?  Mighty swole



i never did answer this. forearms are 14 inches


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Looking good omega.. glad Atom helps you out ..hard to find good bros like him.



yeah he's a good dude. him and the guy who manage my youtube are definately a rarity. especially in such an ego driven sport.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 26, 2013)

well I was pissed off at how I looked. damn near best ever for me, but not good enough. so started dnp back up. jumped to 500mg 250 am/pm. feel like someone has pulled my power plug. not so much on the sweating though. just very tired. energy drink are helping. I have a photo shoot may...5th? will stop dnp 5 days from that, then start diuretic (dyazide). bought a camcorder as well, so will be making more videos. weighed yesterday at 198.


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 29, 2013)

xxxxxxx


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 30, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> Teen Bodybuilder Jerry Maitland - Posing update 11 weeks out - YouTube



Humm what's in those boxes????? LoL


----------



## dudcki27 (Apr 30, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Humm what's in those boxes????? LoL



Supplements.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 30, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Supplements.



I'll bet it is mail order cheesecake


----------



## omegachewy (May 1, 2013)

actually those were for my pipe.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 1, 2013)

Just looked at the video  Looking good, Omega.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 1, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Humm what's in those boxes????? LoL



Those were boxes of quinola he had me send to him.


----------



## dudcki27 (May 1, 2013)

I think I may have mailed one of those boxes.


----------



## Big-John (May 1, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> I think I may have mailed one of those boxes.



You're selling cheese cake now?!?!?!  :headbang:


----------



## dudcki27 (May 1, 2013)

Big-John said:


> You're selling cheese cake now?!?!?!  :headbang:



Damn straight!


----------



## turbobusa (May 1, 2013)

Nice Vid OC. Looking good. Look really good all the way round but must say your back really defies your young age. I know guys that never get that back with many years work. You are going to have a great show. Thanks, T..


----------



## omegachewy (May 1, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Nice Vid OC. Looking good. Look really good all the way round but must say your back really defies your young age. I know guys that never get that back with many years work. You are going to have a great show. Thanks, T..



that mean a lot man, thanks. my lower and narrow back have needed a lot of work, so ive been killing them. I will try and get some legs shots, but I do this alone, so its very difficult at times.


----------

